# Salami Finocchiona



## atcnick (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been drying a few salami Finocchiona I made a month ago.  I've got another week or two til it's ready.  Recipe is from the art of fermented sausage book




-Nick


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 9, 2012)

WHOA can't wait to see inside those beauties!!!


----------



## atcnick (Nov 9, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> WHOA can't wait to see inside those beauties!!!



Me and you both brother!  The home stretch is killing me lol!


-Nick


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice

I gotta get back into making dry cured salami's. Gotta down size my fridge for my RV though. Glad i kept all my dry and fermenting tools and controls.


----------



## atcnick (Nov 9, 2012)

Get on with it nepas!!!  I've enjoyed your posts man!  


-Nick


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't wait to see the inside of that one.


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 9, 2012)

Great looking Salami Finocchiona's, are those "FOR SALE" tags hanging on there!!

al


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 10, 2012)

Have any pics of your fermenting rig?


----------



## atcnick (Nov 10, 2012)

Haha no for sale tags.  Just tagged each one to identify it for recording weight loss.  

Here's my fermenting/curing chamber.  I  don't have a separate chamber for fermenting yet so I just up the temp in my curing chamber for fermenting.  So I'm limited to one batch at a time for now.








Temp controller







-Nick


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome!!  I keep saying I want to try that but need to build a unit first!!  Nice job on yours!  When are those ready to slice into?


----------



## atcnick (Nov 10, 2012)

Within the next week hopefully


-Nick


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 28, 2012)

Any slices of these yet????


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 28, 2012)

X2!!! Wheres the pics?


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 28, 2012)

Alrighty it's been 2 weeks since you last posted - are they done yet? LOL


----------



## atcnick (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry guys, for someone reason I wasn't getting topic reply notifications.  Anyways,  I'm at day 66.  I think they're ready, or close to it.  I took the casing off of one of the Salamis that I had previously cut.  It looks and smells like what I think it's suppose to.  I wrapped it in a paper sack and stuck it in the fridge.  I will give it a taste test after work today.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2012)

That salami looks Fantastic!


----------



## ldrus (Dec 15, 2012)

O my!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## atcnick (Dec 16, 2012)

Tasted it yesterday.  Turned out great. 













7B2C3FB6-E4AD-4E3D-BEB9-9AEF4CC2D8D6-33450-000017E



__ atcnick
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2012)

This may well be my last post on the forum if I tell bride I'm getting into dry curing.... that salami looks to die for....


----------



## xutfuzzy (Dec 16, 2012)

My New Year's Resolution is to build a curing chamber.  This just upped my motivation!


----------



## atcnick (Dec 19, 2012)

I cut open another one today, its a little darker, I think that's from getting more dry.  It was very good.


----------



## ldrus (Dec 19, 2012)

I see the peppercorns, is this "cotto salami" ?


----------



## atcnick (Dec 19, 2012)

lkrus said:


> I see the peppercorns, is this "cotto salami" ?



Salami Finocchiona.  (Fennel salami)


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 19, 2012)

That is Awesome!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 19, 2012)

That looks great!!!!!!


----------

